# Available NOW: Action Drum: Cinematic Edition



## EthanStoller (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Avail next week: Action Drum: Cinematic Edition*

Nice! I've been looking forward to this one ever since the ad on your homepage appeared. Demo sounds good, and if Nine Volt's Taiko is any indication of the quality of this library I'll buy it as soon as it's available.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 13, 2010)

Price?


----------



## InSessionAudio (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Avail next week: Action Drum: Cinematic Edition*



EthanStoller @ Wed Jan 13 said:


> Nice! I've been looking forward to this one ever since the ad on your homepage appeared. Demo sounds good, and if Nine Volt's Taiko is any indication of the quality of this library I'll buy it as soon as it's available.



Thanks!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Jan 13, 2010)

gsilbers @ Wed Jan 13 said:


> Price?



Yes - that would be helpful to know, wouldn't it? :oops: 

$99.99


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Avail next week: Action Drum: Cinematic Edition*

Kyle - always did your self. Always well done editing for RMX use. Sign me up. Give you $1 more if you mail me a copy now (could use it today and tomorrow). :D Perhaps a DL?


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Ranietz (Jan 13, 2010)

I promised myself to not buy any new sample library until I had fully explored what I already have.

Yeah, right. Like that's gonna happen... 

Great stuff as always Kyle. Will there be a video demo for this library too?


----------



## InSessionAudio (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Avail next week: Action Drum: Cinematic Edition*



Rob Elliott @ Wed Jan 13 said:


> Kyle - always did your self. Always well done editing for RMX use. Sign me up. Give you $1 more if you mail me a copy now (could use it today and tomorrow). :D Perhaps a DL?



It's close Rob - just not that close, yet. Hang in there!
Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Jan 15, 2010)

[quote:dcfac15f7f="Ranietz @ Wed Jan 13, 2010 3:5ò~O   ¿&ÿ~O   ¿' ~O   ¿'~O   ¿'~O   ¿'~O   ¿'~O   ¿'~O   ¿'~O   ¿'~O   ¿'~O   ¿'	~O   ¿'
~O   ¿'~O   ¿'~O   ¿' ~O   ¿'~O   ¿'~O   ¿'~O   ¿'~O   ¿'~O   ¿'~O   ¿'~O   ¿'


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 15, 2010)

Kyle - terrific. Spot on. I've never quite been sold on the sound of the previous libs, but this nails it. Looks really well thought out too, and comprehensive.

Was pleasantly surprised to see the Kontakt patches in the video too, since in your original post it didn't specify the Kontakt format.

Looks like a lot of work went into this - congratulations on a great product.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Avail next week: Action Drum: Cinematic Edition*

Next week is far away somehow... :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## InSessionAudio (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Avail next week: Action Drum: Cinematic Edition*

Thanks everyone!

I'll post here again as soon as it's up on the site.


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds great. I'm just trying to get my head around how much content there is.

"Action Drums: Cinematic Edition is organized into 12 “Beat Themes”. Each Beat Theme contains between six and 26 full mix loops (152 total), as well as the individual parts used to make the full mixes (698 loops). This allows the user to easily edit and mix-and-match parts for their own custom passages. "

I'm trying to figure out how many different grooves I've got at my disposal. Having all the grooves broken down into individual elements is great, but if I don't like the overall groove it doesn't really matter. 

For example, "Backbeat" has 39 grooves and all with individual elements. 
So, can I compare those 39 with your 12 or 152 or is it somehow somewhere in between?


----------



## Polarity (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Avail next week: Action Drum: Cinematic Edition*

I'm always hungry of percussions. I was awaiting this new product coming out since I saw it announced... 
and it sounds great!

Just a question, if I got right from the tutorial: Stylus RMX and Kontakt patches are included in the same version, right?
(I will buy download version)


----------



## shakuman (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Avail next week: Action Drum: Cinematic Edition*

Sounds great Kyle =o I hope in release day there will be a speacial offer for regular customers :mrgreen: 

Shakuman.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Jan 17, 2010)

R. Soul @ Sat Jan 16 said:


> Sounds great. I'm just trying to get my head around how much content there is.
> I'm trying to figure out how many different grooves I've got at my disposal.



I'm sorry if it's not clear - the numbers and terminology is sometimes used slightly differently - depending on the developer or library.

There are 152 "full mix loops" or "grooves" - those are further categorized into 12 (what we call) "beat themes". For example, one beat theme might have a middle-east feel, another a Brazilian feel, and another a "war drum" sound/feel, etc...

And then you have the individual part loops for each full mix loop (almost 700 loops). 



R. Soul @ Sat Jan 16 said:


> Having all the grooves broken down into individual elements is great, but if I don't like the overall groove it doesn't really matter.



I suppose this could be the case for some users, but I overall I don't think it is. For example, at the end of the video demo I show a cue using a single instrument loop from a beat theme at (98 BPM), another from a beat theme in 6/8 (100 BPM), playing with a third set of loops (140 BPM) - all playing at 160 BPM.

So it seems to me that if one doesn't find a full mix loop useful, they could still use the individual instrument loops in a variety of different musical contexts, feels and tempos.



R. Soul @ Sat Jan 16 said:


> For example, "Backbeat" has 39 grooves and all with individual elements.
> So, can I compare those 39 with your 12 or 152 or is it somehow somewhere in between?



I'd probably have to look at Backbeat to see how the comparison would work.

But please let me know if you have any other questions about how the library is organized.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Avail next week: Action Drum: Cinematic Edition*



Polarity @ Sat Jan 16 said:


> Just a question, if I got right from the tutorial: Stylus RMX and Kontakt patches are included in the same version, right?
> (I will buy download version)



Hi Andrea,
Thanks!

Yes - the REX, Stylus RMX and Kontakt formats are all included in the same version - and will all be wrapped up in the same download.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Avail next week: Action Drum: Cinematic Edition*

Sounds great and I'll probably buy it. 
Little off topic: How do I integrate this jcf player when I want to post a track on VI?
Andreas


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 17, 2010)

NineVoltAudio @ Sun Jan 17 said:


> I suppose this could be the case for some users, but I overall I don't think it is. For example, at the end of the video demo I show a cue using a single instrument loop from a beat theme at (98 BPM), another from a beat theme in 6/8 (100 BPM), playing with a third set of loops (140 BPM) - all playing at 160 BPM.


Thanks for the answer. Yeah, it does sound like there's a lot of great content and options, and individual elements can easily be used seperately. We are indeed missing this sort of stuff for Stylus RMX. 
How much is the intoductory price? :D


----------



## InSessionAudio (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Avail next week: Action Drum: Cinematic Edition*

Hello Everyone!

Action Drums: Cinematic Edition is *now available.*

Here are two other MP3 demos (in addition to the one above)
*DEMO 2: *
All percussion is from this Action Drums: Cinematic Edition.
[mp3]http://content.screencast.com/users/NineVoltAudio/folders/MP3s/media/2af201b1-a0c1-4da7-b402-5447b0e654c1/AD_Cinematic_Ed_DemoSong2.mp3[/mp3]
By Will Musser

*DEMO 3: NATURAL*
This piece uses no compression, EQ or FX. It was created by mixing individual part loops and one shots. It combines loops from various beat themes, tempos and time signatures (duple & triple meters).
[mp3]http://content.screencast.com/users/NineVoltAudio/folders/MP3s/media/f2942f87-c5f6-4227-92fe-546cfe4bece5/AD_Cinematic_Ed_NaturalDemo.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## shakuman (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Avail next week: Action Drum: Cinematic Edition*

WoW great work Kyle =o 

Shakuman.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Avail next week: Action Drum: Cinematic Edition*

Purchased and downloading now.


----------



## Justus (Jan 22, 2010)

Good stuff! Sounds like a must have!


----------



## Polarity (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Avail next week: Action Drum: Cinematic Edition*



Rousseau @ Fri 22 Jan said:


> Purchased and downloading now.



+1
I will tell when I've time to explore it a bit...
these days too many thoughts bring my mind away from music. :(


----------



## dannthr (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds awesome, great sound!


----------

